# Egyptian Mouthbrooder - Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor



## KonaBoy (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with this little fish? I'm thinking of getting a trio (1M/2F). They seem like a neat little fish, and even though I've never had a mouthbrooder, they seem like a good beginner I was thinking of doing a 3D background, with a dark sand for substrate. Anyone have any personal experience with these? Thanks,

Cory


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes about 12 years ago. All I remember is that they were easy to keep and reproduced well in regular tap water ph and hardness.. I had them in a species only tank about 20 gal. 74F. I enjoyed them quite a bit.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They are very aggressive though you need to have some plants and caves and dark sand subtrate is good and you should have more then one male. If you only have one male he will take all his aggresstion out on the females. Hope this helps Pat


----------



## KonaBoy (Apr 11, 2008)

I want more males than females? I was told have more females so that the aggression would be spread out? I have a 20 gallon long, so what would be the recommended amount then?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

My friend has 2f and 2 m but since they are only around 3 ins I would go 2 m to 3 or 4 f.


----------



## KonaBoy (Apr 11, 2008)

So you think 2 M and 3 F would do fine in a 20?


----------



## KonaBoy (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Awe, they're so itty bitty and cute! Congrats!


----------



## KonaBoy (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks  They sure are


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are kewl, where did you get them? 

I love the bottom picture.


----------



## KonaBoy (Apr 11, 2008)

A guy in Thunder Bay


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

Be careful. Pseudocrenilabrus are fish you can get into. I saw Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi at a Montreal wholesaler last week. That's another neat, nasty fish.
The fish in your picture is a really nice one. It looks a lot like multicolor victoriae - the form from around Lake Victoria. Have a look here:
http://www.african-cichlid.com/victoriae.htm

Males are aggressive, even if they aren't big. In your picture of the male alone, he even has his mouth open like he's swearing at you. You need to break up the sightlines - rocks, plants and wood galore. What they can't see, they won't try to kill...
You have to keep the females well fed, because when they carry, they lose weight faster than Malawis do. They can end up looking like skulls with tails if they go into brooding without enough weight on them.
The fish are worth it though - and they're not hard to breed although the males are very rough with the females.


----------

